# Make those bent steel tubes last longer



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

After shooting around 600 rounds on a set of 17-45 tubes I noticed they had rub marks from the ears on my pretzel slingshot I made recently. I just used emery cloth when I made it, so I got me some 220 grit sand paper and sanded the ears some more. Thought I would share this in case others do the same as I did. Looks like the ears need to be very smooth to lengthen the life of the rubber where it contacts the metal. Think I'll do some finer polishing with my dremel using jewels' rouge. That high polish on the Dankungs serves a function.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

500 rounds is not that bad anyway







. I believe the open loop concept of dankungs make this thiny powerfull cinese elastics last rearly long. I have still not been able to break one pair apart. I too use to inspect the ears of my cattyes with a strong magnifier glass and in case polish them mirrorshape with my dremel and some jewelry compound on a soft cloth's wheel.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry smitty I forgot to say thanks for always sharing Your's knowledge


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for always sharing Your knowledge, Smitty +1


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoy how we all teach each other and appreciate your sentiments.


----------

